# New toro 1030 rattling loudly!?



## Mnman (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello all, I just picked up a new 1030 and noticed a loud rattling coming from the auger/impeller area at full throttle. I’m coming from an Ariens which didn’t rattle. My dad actually just bought a 1432 toro and that one doesn’t rattle either. Trying to figure out if I got a lemon/Friday afternoon machine? Wondering if I made a mistake going toro..


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Did you buy from a dealership that assembled and set the machine up? You could look on the chute area, maybe its loose, see 8f you see anything actually moving.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I have seen a lot of them rattle from the chute area due to the chute being a little loose from manufacture. A lot of the people got used to it and said the sound went away when it was coated/plugged/clogged/filled/caked with snow. The snow insulated the noise and it worked o.k. for them. It was noisy when run dry, when wet,plastered with snow it quieted down.
Also check if there might be a spring somewhere that is causing the rattling sound, some chute tip springs can do that along with a belt tensioner spring underneath or down between the auger housing and tractor frame.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

if it's new from a dealer take it back ,call them and ask what could cause it,


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> I have seen a lot of them rattle from the chute area due to the chute being a little loose from manufacture.


Most likely this is the issue. When you hear the rattling, grab the chute and lift up on it,(near the base where it rotates) if the rattle goes away then there are some things you can do. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Mnman (Nov 5, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> I have seen a lot of them rattle from the chute area due to the chute being a little loose from manufacture. A lot of the people got used to it and said the sound went away when it was coated/plugged/clogged/filled/caked with snow. The snow insulated the noise and it worked o.k. for them. It was noisy when run dry, when wet,plastered with snow it quieted down.
> Also check if there might be a spring somewhere that is causing the rattling sound, some chute tip springs can do that along with a belt tensioner spring underneath or down between the auger housing and tractor frame.





Mnman said:


> Hello all, I just picked up a new 1030 and noticed a loud rattling coming from the auger/impeller area at full throttle. I’m coming from an Ariens which didn’t rattle. My dad actually just bought a 1432 toro and that one doesn’t rattle either. Trying to figure out if I got a lemon/Friday afternoon machine? Wondering if I made a mistake going toro..


I started it up again today and it appears to be not an issue after all. It must just be the auger vibrating. No snow to gobble up yet. She’s hungry for a nice 8 to 10” snow storm! Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Mnman









Toro is a good machine. Hopefully it will serve you well through the MN winters.


.


----------



## newtoro (Jul 4, 2021)

Mnman said:


> Hello all, I just picked up a new 1030 and noticed a loud rattling coming from the auger/impeller area at full throttle. I’m coming from an Ariens which didn’t rattle. My dad actually just bought a 1432 toro and that one doesn’t rattle either. Trying to figure out if I got a lemon/Friday afternoon machine? Wondering if I made a mistake going toro..


Out of season but.....replacing an old TroyBilt...can't decide to go with triggerless 1030 at 30" or the 1232 (32") with triggers. Would like to stay with 30" but coming from a triggered TroyBilt - don't know. Have large circular -(i.e. curves of course) driveway - pretty wide with lots of turns at both ends - so triggerless seems intriguing. Opinions on how well it works??? Mixed reviews so far.


----------

